# Pacific Crest Trail Ride - Historical



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

My sister & her husband hiked the PCT, they were in their 60's and his knees blew out the first year so it ended up taking them 3 seasons to do the whole thing. Not for the faint of heart!


----------



## Hondo (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh man! The PCT! Had dreams for years of doing it on a motorcycle. Thought about it some when I first got Hondo. But that along with a lot of other stuff will just have to stay in the bucket. 

The ride comes to 6.5 miles per day which anyone could do easily. The daunting part would seem to be getting supplies along the way.

I'll check out the story. Who knows............? Thanks for posting.


----------



## Hondo (Sep 29, 2014)

Watched the movie. Wow. They did that the year I got out of high school. Wonder about horse shoes, I guess he did his own except that one time. Wonder about the two horses that didn't make it and how they were able to pick up other horses. Ranches along the way I suppose. Hitchhiking into town for supplies is not something I'd want to do today although I did hitchhike a lot back then.

The average was more lik 13 miles per day since they did it in 6 months. Quite a feat for certain.


----------



## Hondo (Sep 29, 2014)

She said he wrote daily records about distances and stuff. Looked all over the web but didn't find where it was ever printed. Would be neat as I'm sure there would be some interesting details, problems, solutions, etc.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Hondo said:


> Oh man! The PCT! Had dreams for years of doing it on a motorcycle.
> .



:eek_color: Are motorcycles allowed on the trail???? How would you fill up? Could get a little exciting if one had a horse-meets-motorcycle at some of those spots along the trail.


Hats off to those adventurous souls riding the trail. I have too many concerns about all the "what ifs" and what could happen. Chronic worry-wart.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

Oh I can't wait to watch this whole thing! I would love to do something like this. Riding in the backcountry is high on my list of best days of my existence so far. Nothing like a good horse, a trail in the mountains, and nowhere in particular to be


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

The PCT runs right by Tehachapi. I've hiked (with the dogs) a few portions that are near me. I think the furthest we went was 5-8 miles in one section, so not THAT long. It's a very cool trail and Tehachapi has a support group for hikers. I wanted to take the horses one one portion, but have yet to make it out there. We can actually catch it about 30 minute ride from my house, but it is up on top of a mountain. It's a great trail ...


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Dustbunny said:


> :eek_color: Are motorcycles allowed on the trail???? How would you fill up? Could get a little exciting if one had a horse-meets-motorcycle at some of those spots along the trail.


They are not allowed on the portion of the trail by Tehachapi and I suspect it is the same in other places. I'll have to go get a pix of the sign ....


----------



## Hondo (Sep 29, 2014)

Dustbunny said:


> :eek_color: Are motorcycles allowed on the trail???? How would you fill up? Could get a little exciting if one had a horse-meets-motorcycle at some of those spots along the trail.
> 
> 
> .


I know there are sections where motorcycles are routed around hiking and equestrian sections. Last summer a pair that are friends of a friend had an accident with a jeep on one section of the PCT.

And some sections are actually roads as I understand. The motorcyclist have to exit at points for gas and supplies. I'd think equestrians would also need supplies along the way.

That said, there are many many trails in the National Forrest that are multiple use and open to hiking, bicycles, equestrians, and motorcycles.

Being an ex-dirt biker myself, I'll stick to equestrian only areas thank you! 

The DVD of the 1959 ride is $20 which I plan to buy. I have unBranded already. It'll be fun to compare.

That wind up camera was/is really something! Gets about 30 min, IF you wind it pretty tight.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

My uncle has been in his 60s when hiking the trail, but he told people along the way that he was 70 so they would be more impressed. 

I was also amazed at the wind up camera and the footage they were getting. 

Also it was interesting that hikers will usually eat dehydrated meals and barely get by. My uncle gained 40 lbs on purpose before starting out this last time, and he was still looking emaciated by the time he stopped. But with the pack horses, they were eating pancakes and stew!

A lot of people have packages sent to towns along the way, and they resupply their packs during stops in town. Some of the towns are quite some distance off the trail, but even today hikers can get rides in. People who live along the trail also can be very helpful. 
The people who help through-hikers are called "trail angels."


----------



## Hondo (Sep 29, 2014)

Good idea! I've been out in the sun a lot so have few wrinkle but people are often impressed that I'm 76. I'll just start saying 86 and really wow them! If they insist on seeing my driver's license for verification I can just tell them I failed the last vision test.

That reminded me that when I was traveling and needed a part but would be leaving before it could come in, I would use a General Delivery address at the next town I'd be near. Did that for years and it worked great.

I watched a 62 YO cross the finish line in under 30 hours for a belt buckle on the Western States Run, same course as the Tevis Cup. That's tough for a 62 YO. He didn't appear to have a lot of flab.


----------

